# Cox On Demand Has Arrived!



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

Booted up my Roamio Pro tonight and was very pleasantly surprised to see Cox On Demand in the "Find TV, Movies, & Videos" menu. This was the ONLY thing I missed about my Cox DVR. In fact there is a boxing PPV coming up soon that I was planning to go down to my local Cox store and get a cable box for. Now I don't have to. What a convenience, not to mention all of the free and premium content that it brings. Very pleased TiVo!


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

Can you give more details on how it works? just a menu item with subcategories?? I haven't had cox on demand for years as Ive been a tivo customer, but have a roamio on the way.

Thanks!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=531534


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

Yay, this is awesome!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wish Charter would do it too.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Have to have the Advanced TV level to use VOD, even if you subscribe to HBO, the HBO shows wont stream. No biggie, have have HBO GO on FireTv.

So glad I got the Roam Basic, can go straight to OTA and give Cable the finger!

Silly pricing games.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Northeast middle of November.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

This just recently appeared on my Roamio too..... in Hampton Roads, and it actually works! I was floored. Even has pretty decent video quality too. Only problem so far is that I could not find ANYTHING that offered 5.1 sound. Listening to 2.0 ("stereo") for sound is almost as bad as watching a VHS tape for video quality. I don't know if that is a stupid technical limit, or just how all their shows are encoded for some reason.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> This just recently appeared on my Roamio too..... in Hampton Roads, and it actually works! I was floored. Even has pretty decent video quality too. Only problem so far is that I could not find ANYTHING that offered 5.1 sound. Listening to 2.0 ("stereo") for sound is almost as bad as watching a VHS tape for video quality. I don't know if that is a stupid technical limit, or just how all their shows are encoded for some reason.


 Define "decent". From what I've seen it's 720p and ~4 Mbps bit rate average. Audio will only be 2 channel AAC because it's the same encodings they use for Contour which targets mobile devices and tablets.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

docprego said:


> ..........This was the ONLY thing I missed about my Cox DVR. In fact there is a boxing PPV coming up soon that I was planning to go down to my local Cox store and get a cable box for. Now I don't have to........


Just for record......PPV Events could be ordered for cable cards without OD. If listed on Cox website for purchase. It just activates that channel for that time frame.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

This is great news. Hopefully it will eventually appear here in Phoenix on my Premiere as it is not there yet, and I do have 20.5.2a (if that's required). The TiVo press release said it would be coming to both Roamio and Premiere.

http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2084068


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> Define "decent". From what I've seen it's 720p and ~4 Mbps bit rate average. Audio will only be 2 channel AAC because it's the same encodings they use for Contour which targets mobile devices and tablets.


Well, everyone has their own version of "decent". To me, decent is below "good", which is far behind "great". It isn't bad enough that I wouldn't watch (I won't watch SD, and haven't for many years). But I find 2 channel audio remarkably annoying. So I am not likely to ever use this "On Demand" feature, anyway.


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

crxssi said:


> Well, everyone has their own version of "decent". To me, decent is below "good", which is far behind "great". It isn't bad enough that I wouldn't watch (I won't watch SD, and haven't for many years). But I find 2 channel audio remarkably annoying. So I am not likely to ever use this "On Demand" feature, anyway.


I suspect that most of us who are happy about this news were using On Demand before and are glad we aren't losing a feature.

I agree that for those who never used it, the quality is not the redeeming argument... But then again, Cox encodes so much that the quality is crap on any channel.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ramiss said:


> I suspect that most of us who are happy about this news were using On Demand before and are glad we aren't losing a feature.
> 
> I agree that for those who never used it, the quality is not the redeeming argument... But then again, Cox encodes so much that the quality is crap on any channel.


I suspect this Cox-TiVo OnDemand, is partly a test launch for a Cox OnDemand App that may show up later on the Cox X1 Platform and TV connected devices like Roku, Apple, Amazon FireTV etc.

If my suspicions are correct, I believe we will see the higher quality streams in the near future.

Of course I could be completely off-base...


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

You could be right. If not they are still making money since On Demand through TiVo allows the purchase of content (like you could with a Cox STB)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

My cable modem died today so I routed my dsl connection into the network.

When clicking on Cocks On Demand D), nothing happens. So there's your answer.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

foghorn2 said:


> My cable modem died today so I routed my dsl connection into the network.
> 
> When clicking on Cocks On Demand D), nothing happens. So there's your answer.


What Question did this answer?
Cox has already stated that Cox Essential Internet (or above) was a requirement for it to work.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Cox just Emailed this to me:


----------



## 1985BearsFan (Sep 15, 2013)

crxssi said:


> Cox just Emailed this to me:


That is awesome news! I hope it comes to Phoenix soon. When I abandoned my old Cox DVRs several years ago and switched to TiVo, losing on-demand was my only hesitation. I'm encouraged that on-demand may be coming to TiVo Cox customers.:up:


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

1985BearsFan said:


> That is awesome news! I hope it comes to Phoenix soon. When I abandoned my old Cox DVRs several years ago and switched to TiVo, losing on-demand was my only hesitation. I'm encouraged that on-demand may be coming to TiVo Cox customers.:up:


It is already available in Phoenix.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> It is already available in Phoenix.


Hey, CoxInPHX, I am in north Phoenix (85085), halfway between Happy Valley and Carefree Highway and east of I-17, have Advanced TV, High Speed internet, and I received the message yesterday on my TiVo that Cox On Demand was now available on my Premiere.

But, it's still not there yet. It's also not listed in Video Providers. Who would you recommend I contact to see where the disconnect is? I mean, it's not a huge deal, but it would be nice if it worked if it indeed should be working.

I've rebooted the TiVo for an unrelated issue and made several connections to the TiVo service. No change.

Thanks!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

foghorn2 said:


> Have to have the Advanced TV level to use VOD, even if you subscribe to HBO, the HBO shows wont stream. No biggie, have have HBO GO on FireTv.
> 
> So glad I got the Roam Basic, can go straight to OTA and give Cable the finger!
> 
> Silly pricing games.


you need cox internet also


----------



## 1985BearsFan (Sep 15, 2013)

CoxInPHX said:


> It is already available in Phoenix.


Is a two-way cable card needed? From what I've been reading here, I'm guessing the answer is "no." I'm inferring that the Cox On-Demand is actually somehow being fed through the internet (like Netflix) and not through the CATV, but would appreciate confirmation of this. I just had Gigablast installed this past weekend, and this evening (when I get home from work) try to see if the On-Demand feature works.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

djwilso said:


> Hey, CoxInPHX, I am in north Phoenix (85085), halfway between Happy Valley and Carefree Highway and east of I-17, have Advanced TV, High Speed internet, and I received the message yesterday on my TiVo that Cox On Demand was now available on my Premiere.
> 
> But, it's still not there yet. It's also not listed in Video Providers. Who would you recommend I contact to see where the disconnect is? I mean, it's not a huge deal, but it would be nice if it worked if it indeed should be working.
> !


Call Cox @ 877-820-8202 and ask if you have the TiVo OnDemand flag settings on your account and CC. Have your CC Serial number available, PKxxxxxxx and also the MAC Address of the CC.

Both are available from the CC Diagnostic, Diag Menu

If the Cox person does not know what you are talking about, thank them and call back.

I do not have contact for TiVo, just call the main support number.

There is also a TiVo side piece, none of the Phoenix Zip Codes have been added to the list, 
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Cox-On-DEMAND-Available-Markets

But the TiVo Blog says it is available in Phoenix now.
http://blog.tivo.com/2015/09/cox-vod-on-tivo/


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

1985BearsFan said:


> Is a two-way cable card needed? From what I've been reading here, I'm guessing the answer is "no." I'm inferring that the Cox On-Demand is actually somehow being fed through the internet (like Netflix) and not through the CATV, but would appreciate confirmation of this. I just had Gigablast installed this past weekend, and this evening (when I get home from work) try to see if the On-Demand feature works.


Your existing CableCARD is fine, the only thing the CableCARD is used for is to identify the TiVo DVR by the CC Serial Number and MAC Address.

Cox OnDemand is all over IP, but only if you have Cox Internet Essential or above. If you have any other Internet provider it will not work.


----------



## mhalladay (Feb 12, 2007)

Cox On Demand is working well here with my Roamio Pro (Hampton Roads, VA); but they have disabled fast forward, and rewind -- you've got to sit through all parts of a show, including commercials. Much better to have recorded a show yourself, but having missing episodes available is certainly a good thing.


----------

